# [SOLVED] Connected to wireless network, but no internet



## kevin12345 (Jul 8, 2008)

The wireless router I am using is Linksys WRT54G. Everything is plugged in correctly. However, I cannot connect to the internet through the wireless network. I'm sure that I'm connected to the network because I can ping the IP of the router. I'm using Windows Vista and when I connect to the wireless router the network connection says Local Only. Could it be the settings of my router? Or could it be that I'm using cable internet?

(btw, I can connect to the internet if I directly connect to my cable modem... its just the wireless router I'm having trouble with)

Please help!!


----------



## fightermage (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Does your ISP require a Hard Coded IP address? Some providers do. You can check this by going into control panel ->network and sharing center -> manage network connections -> double click on the network connection that is the problem and click properties. There will be a box listing services this connection uses. One will be IPV4 and one will be IPV6. Double click on both of these and see if you are set to obtain an IP address automatically or if they are set with a specific IP address. If it is automatic (DHCP) then you are good. If they are hard coded, you will need to transfer these IP settings to your router's admin page and have your system then set to obtain IP automatically. I know this is real streamlined steps, but give it a check.


----------



## kevin12345 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Hey fightermage,

My IP's are obtained automatically. Do you have any other ideas?

Could it be my router settings? Here's what it looks like currently...


----------



## fightermage (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Kevin, everything looks ok on this screen. Can you post your wireless screens from the admin page? That is where the problem may lie. If your router doesn't have any hardcoded information, you can try a reboot of the router. This is usually a reset button on the back of the router that you have to use a paperclip, etc. for. This will reset every setting on the router to its factory defaults. This may fix the problem.


----------



## kevin12345 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*



fightermage said:


> Kevin, everything looks ok on this screen. Can you post your wireless screens from the admin page? That is where the problem may lie. If your router doesn't have any hardcoded information, you can try a reboot of the router. This is usually a reset button on the back of the router that you have to use a paperclip, etc. for. This will reset every setting on the router to its factory defaults. This may fix the problem.


I've already tried resetting my router with the reset button. Here's a pic of the Administration tab:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kevin12345 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*



johnwill said:


> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> What country are you located in.
> Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
> ...


*Country:* USA
*ISP:* Timer Warner Cable (Road Runner High Speed)
*Expected Downstream:* 5738 kb/s
*Expected Upstream:* 480 kb/s
*(according to dslreports.com speed test with my computer directly connected to my modem)
*Broadband modem:* Ambit Model: U10C018
*Router:* Linksys WRT54G Version 6
*Connection Type:* Wireless (WEP encryption)
*Computer:* Toshiba Satellite A135-S4477 (Windows Vista)
*Internet Browser:* Firefox

*Problem:* I am able to connect to the internet when I directly connect to my cable modem; However, if I connect my modem to my wireless router, I cannot receive internet connection when I am connected to the wireless network. I have already tried resetting and wireless router and even upgraded the Firmware. When I go to the settings, there are no web access restrictions enabled. Also, the Internet LED does light up on my Linksys router. There are no error messages. I can connect to the wireless network, but it says Local Only. Please help!

*Here's everything you requested from the command prompt:*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Kevin>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\Kevin>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
KEVIN-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
KEVIN-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Kevin>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kevin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-60-F4-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4401:89e6:896e:8203%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 10, 2008 3:14:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 11, 2008 3:14:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887634
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : socal.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-91-E8-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.socal.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{40E06EC7-51BB-4007-843D-261187894
0EA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Kevin>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Let's try to get a wired connection working with the router, then work on the wireless.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kevin12345 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Thanks a lot for your help. I just followed your directions and everything worked out. When I did the wired connection to my router, I was surprised to see that I was getting internet. From there, I turned on the wireless connection, and i was REALLY FREAKIN' SURPRISED to see that I still had internet. I suppose it was because I reset my router... (even though I have reset it before) I don't know, I'm just happy. Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connected to wireless network, but no internet*

Glad it all worked out. :smile:


----------

